# when booting CD, doesn't boot, boots straight to HDD



## karma charger

when i go to boot ANY CD, it just doesn't boot at all and it just boots up the HDD. even when i go into boot menu and select the CD drive, it just boots the HDD. i've went into the BIOS and put the CD drive as the first priority. any help will be appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## voyagerfan99

How old is the CD drive? It's possible it could be on its way out.


----------



## johnb35

IDE cdrom?  Do you have it jumpered correctly?


----------



## karma charger

it is old, both of them, ive checked the IDE cable, i think it is set up as master and slave for there is just one IDE cable connected to both of them, and when i go into windows it will show the CD'S and i can access them, well on my dvdrom drive, not really mon my cd rw drive.


----------



## johnb35

Do you have the dvd or cdrw set as master?  Try reversing them to see it works.


----------



## karma charger

ill try that. but the cdrw is the master i believe, how can i find out?


----------



## johnb35

Find out what each drive is jumpered as.


----------



## karma charger

hold on i think it's working...i have my windows xp cd in my dvd rom drive and for some reason, when i go to boot the broken drive which i'm trying to fix (NTLDR error, my friend thought it would be funny to completely delete my windows xp partition.) and it comes up with "press f to format, and q to quit." so i pressed f. figured that could solve my problem, it starts up hp recovery...wait, i deleted that partition awhile ago. looked at my dvd rom drive, and the green light was going crazy... then i remember that my xp cd isnt an install cd, its a recovery cd...duh! so lets see how this works out. and fyi, ive tried to do fixboot, fixmbr, didnt work. windows 7 cd would repair it i heard, but it wouldn't boot it, thats how i got here. so i guess it's still not booting the cd, but the cd drives still work, so i will just let the system restore do it's thing, and that should fix it. if not i still have no idea.


----------



## StrangleHold

Some boards even if you have the CD/DVD drive set as first you have to press a key to get it to boot from it. Look at the bottom of the bios screen when first booting and see if it say Press any key to boot from CD/DVD drive.


----------



## karma charger

ya i've looked, nothing there...if someone could give a screenshot?


----------



## StrangleHold

See at the bottom.


----------



## CrazyMike

Where's the 'any' key? can't find it on my keyboard.


----------

